# Osaka 155 What a find, very cool tank!



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Look what I found an Osaka 155 cube tank, not this one but the one I have is in the same condition, all I have to do now is find a similar stand. Anyone know of one or have one similar for sale
Dimensions 24" wide x 18" depth x 24 " high.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

That's a beauty tank! Hopefully someone will help you out with a stand.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Very nice ... I had one that size built for my fish room a couple years ago. I bet mine was more expensive than your's - great find.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

VElderton said:


> Very nice ... I had one that size built for my fish room a couple years ago. I bet mine was more expensive than your's - great find.


 Ya I could not believe my eyes when I found it on CL, wish I was able to get the stand, if I can't find one I'll probably get one built.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I saw a Fluval rimless tank today of similar dimensions a stand, it didn't look as nice as the one in your photo but it would fit.


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

So jealous! Very nice! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

VElderton said:


> I saw a Fluval rimless tank today of similar dimensions a stand, it didn't look as nice as the one in your photo but it would fit.


 I'll look for a stand that will work for me and if I can't find the one I want I'll get Gordon aka "gklaw" to build one for me.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nice score ! Especially off Craigslist. I got my hands on one during the summer for a decent price and in mint condition. They are built fairly well and easy on the eyes. I haven't seen any postings online of stands by themselves but I'll keep my eyes open. What are your stocking plans ?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

good find 
there are still deals to be found by the vigilant<G>


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Beauty! I used the have the 4' version. Beautiful tanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

